

Show HN: Engineering AppStore Downloads on Day 1 - ZaneClaes
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/2014/11/engineer-downloads/

======
ndomin
Where are the download numbers?

~~~
ZaneClaes
At the bottom of the post.

